# Rescue Married Couple



## Maureen Las (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi,

My name is Daisy and I am a harlequin female recovering at angieluv's house after being spayed last Fri. I will do the talking here because my companion Penny (who is a neutered reddish mini-lop) isshy (around people). We are not in imminent danger because we are at angieluv's right now. if we were at the shelter ( Coulee Region Humane Society ) we would be separated as they don't have room for a twosome. We have a half shabby past..better than some rescue bunnies . We lived in a very large hutch in a garage. The hutch was big enough but the weather was terrible. Angieluv thinks thatI am a naturally outgoing girl and Penny is shy and submissive either because he was handled poorly or maybe not at all. We are both about 1 yr old and 8-9 lbs 
Before my spay I was always after Penny (you know how amorous you feel if you're not spayed) and we did a lot of running about and playing together. We definitely love each other a lot. 
Angieluv (her heart is good but she's always in a dither) is concerned because she learned today that 2 new rabbits are coming into the shelter. She is getting really worried about all of us because there is just no more room at the inn.

We need a home where we have room because we are a young married couple and need to kick are heels and binky a lot. please pm angieluv if you are interested in us. 

thank you much Daisy

now the pics..................


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## TinysMom (Aug 11, 2008)

Its such a shame that I live so gosh darn far away from all the rabbits that need rescuing - it never seems to work out.

Good luck finding a new home...y'all deserve it - you're GORGEOUS - both of you!


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 11, 2008)

Daisy here..

there's way more pics but angieluv screwed up the sizing so she'll post them later. She's such a ditz..

anyway you can see that we are quite an attractive twosome


----------



## naturestee (Aug 11, 2008)

*gasp* They're beautiful! Poor little bunners, such a shame there's not nearly enough room at the shelter.

I hope your shelter gets some rabbit adopters ASAP!ray:


----------



## myheart (Aug 11, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> *gasp* They're beautiful! Poor little bunners, such a shame there's not nearly enough room at the shelter.


I agree!!!! They are beauties and just the right size. Do let me know if there is anything I could help you with for the sakes of these precious babies.

myheart


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 12, 2008)

I really hope you can find a good home for them!


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 26, 2008)

*Dublinperky wrote: *


> I really hope you can find a good home for them!




I found a wonderful home for them!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh that's fantastic! And are you still sending rabbits to the Twin Cities?


----------



## myheart (Aug 26, 2008)

:clapping::weee::yahoo:

I am so happy to hear of their, and your, good fortune. They are a beautiful couple!!! I thought so from the moment you posted their picture.

Will the new parents be joinning RO to keep us updated and provide lot's o' pics? I really would like to see more of them!

Great work angieluv!!! Another couple saved!!!

myheart


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 27, 2008)

The woman that adopted the rabbits has other rabbits and takes really good care of them but she's a real flake. Sometimes you have to look past the fact that theperson is an idiot and look at how they interact with the animal. 

I learned that at the shelter.....it's the relationship with the animal and vice versa .


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 27, 2008)

I adopted them :biggrin2:


----------



## naturestee (Aug 27, 2008)

*:laugh:
angieluv wrote: *


> The woman that adopted the rabbits has other rabbits and takes really good care of them but she's a real flake. Sometimes you have to look past the fact that theperson is an idiot and look at how they interact with the animal.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 27, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> The woman that adopted the rabbits has other rabbits and takes really good care of them but she's a real flake. Sometimes you have to look past the fact that theperson is an idiot and look at how they interact with the animal.
> 
> I learned that at the shelter.....it's the relationship with the animal and vice versa .



Yea I wrote that and then i waited and waited for a response ...and I waited forever for someone to respond so I could continue my joke ...

but no one did .............
so I guess that woman is an idiot

but what an attractive pair of new rabbits has she


----------



## myheart (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nice avatar, angieluv!!! It is hard to give them up, isn't it?

myheat


p.s. Sometimes I should learn to read all of the posts....LOL

Congrats on the new babies!!!!! Now I know who to complain at if there are not enough pictures being posted. They are sweet, enjoy them!!!


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Janet.

I really should rotate my avatar so all the rabbits get their 15 min of fame. Daisy and Penn are SOOOO!!! happy here. Penn will let me pet his nose but then he scurries away. Daisy is all over me;a big love bug.
I feel relieved that they are staying here here.


----------



## myheart (Aug 27, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Daisy and Penn are SOOOO!!! happy here. Penn will let me pet his nose but then he scurries away. Daisy is all over me;a big love bug.
> I feel relieved that they are staying here here.



They are happy because they know they are with a rabbit-person. They trust you and you respect them. Sometimes it is an easy recipe, we just have to find all of the ingredients.

Congrats again :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 27, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> I adopted them :biggrin2:


Lol! I just read the post above about the woman being an idiot, then I realised it was you . Definately NOT and idiot.

Congrats on the new additions - a very sweet couple 

Jan


----------



## Haley (Aug 27, 2008)

haha you had me confused too! I though when you wrote "I adopted them" you meant "I adopted them out" like to another person... Im slow I guess! lol

Congrats- they are beautiful and so lucky to be forever in your home. 

Hubby was ok with this?


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 28, 2008)

I was so upset about bringing them back that I totally had a meltdown on Mon night. I mean I was real:cry1: upset and:bigtears:
By Tues I was still:cry1::cry1::bigtears:

By Tues afternoon I think thatmy husband thought it was best for me to adopt them and make me:happyrabbit:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwww yay! I'm so glad you adopted them! 

I read this thread last week and thought how cute they are.... I think they're going to the best home they ever could do  

LOL at your little joke as well.... :roflmao:

:hug:


----------



## Haley (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww your hubby is awesome These two are so lucky to get to stay with you guys.


----------

